# Reduced recoil 30-06 ammo in 7400 & BAR rifles



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I shot Remington and Federal Fusion Lite reduced recoil ammo in both a Remington 7400 30-06 and in a Browning BAR 30-06 today. The Remington managed recoil ammo has a 125 grain bullet with a claimed muzzle velocity of 2660 fps. The Federal Fusion Lite ammo has a 170 grain bullet and a claimed muzzle velocity of 2000 fps.

Recoil with both brands of ammunition seemed noticably less to me than recoil from typical 30-06 hunting loads in the same rifles.

The Remington 7400 would not eject the spent casings from either brand of reduced recoil ammo. The BAR ejected the spent casings and loaded new rounds with both brands of reduced recoil ammunition. 

The testing was limited to two rounds of each type of ammo in each rifle. The testing was functional testing only, we did not shoot for groups. You may get different results with these two ammunitions in your semi-automatic 30-06 rifles.

If you have experience with factory loaded reduced recoil 30-06 ammunition in semi-automatic rifles, please post your experiences.

Lindsey


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

they state not for youse in semiutos on the box just becouse it funtione in the bar does not mean it will all the time.
I looked into them when they first come out they have reduced pressure
they are fine in the bolts pumps and lever guns


----------

